# Lemax train sets



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

So, I've found that the Lemax brand of train sets commonly sold at Sears along with the Christmas Village (And Spookytown) accessories run on track that's 16mm between the rails. S-gauge track is 16.5mm if memory serves... these things run 4.5v DC (some are battery powered)... the sets are so cheap I'm thinking of picking up a set, tossing an old HO transformer onto my track instead of the American Flyer transformer that's on there now, and giving it a shot.

What do you think? Has anyone else tried this?

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh, nevermind. 16.5mm is HO gauge/Sn3 gauge. I'd delete this post if I could, but now my ignorance is on display for everyone to see 

Charles.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You did say "If Memory Serves..." So there is your disclaimer!


----------

